# tip down ideas



## Mathews Man (Dec 19, 2007)

I am looking for people's thoughts on tip downs. 

I am thinking about make a few OR purchasing some if anyone has great reviews of a certain brand/model...

I searched this forum and there were many old posts(2009ish), but all the pics from those posts were deleted. Anyone have thoughts they can share. 

I have looked online and seen many different variations...Looking for what you all might think...

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

I love tipdowns,


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

Mathews Man said:


> I am looking for people's thoughts on tip downs.
> 
> I am thinking about make a few OR purchasing some if anyone has great reviews of a certain brand/model...
> 
> ...


They work great in certain situations. Shallow water perch is probably the best time to use them. I've done ok for crappies on them too. One limitation is in days below freezing, the line will freeze in the hole after a bit.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

If you're up for buying one, the automatic fisherman is a good one. Their rods are a little beefy for most applications, I think originally designed for steel and trout. They could set the hook through a 1/2" board though. You can switch out the rods for lighter fishing applications. We have used them for walleye in 60' of water and they worked well.


----------



## Fur n Fins 1982 (Jan 3, 2014)

Save your money and make your own I made a few out of stuff I had laying around and they work great


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

I absolutely love mine, one of the pros is its ability to rock freely/slightly jig naturally. One con as mentioned is hole/line freeze up but overall mine works fantastic I never leave home without it. Fishes well with most any species. TL Designs / bullnose products


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

newaygogeorge said:


> I absolutely love mine, one of the pros is its ability to rock freely/slightly jig naturally. One con as mentioned is hole/line freeze up but overall mine works fantastic I never leave home without it. Fishes well with most any species. TL Designs / bullnose products
> View attachment 243476


These are top downs. All the other people are posting the slammers and automatic fisherman, those are not tip downs. Newaygo George, are those homemade?


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

Sorry if i miss spoke, I took tip down and top down to be the same. Tip-down Tip-up is how the manufacture describes their product.
No they are not homemade real simple design though could be handmade. You can purchase extra rod holders as i did, this way i can have specific rods ready to go depending on species.


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

newaygogeorge said:


> Sorry if i miss spoke, I took tip down and top down to be the same. Tip-down Tip-up is how the manufacture describes their product.
> No they are not homemade real simple design though could be handmade. You can purchase extra rod holders as i did, this way i can have specific rods ready to go depending on species.


You didn't miss peak, top downs was a typo. Yours are tip downs, the other guys were posting things that aren't tip downs.


----------



## Millstream (Dec 29, 2010)

I was going to make one like the HT tip down. I just put a rod holder on my clam that will be safer for trout/walleye/pike,but simply lifting a rod off of a balancing point would be easier for perch.

http://icefish.com/tipup-tipdowns?product_id=331

I also have the HT ice rigger which works well for setting a distance line. I prefer a rod and reel with a drag over hand lining a tipup for steelhead. I need to use 5 lb test mono in clear water.


----------



## centurycircle (Dec 31, 2010)

http://fishdangler.com/ I made some like it and used a threaded rod and ground the threads to make the taper on the holder. I then took a screw eyelet and put it in my rod grip at the balance point where the rod tip will still be upright. I do not have any pics on this computer of it. The bases were flat stock aluminum and the upright part channeled aluminum. Great for walleye and perch even in deep water.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Clam rocker is about as simple as it gets and only 7 bucks, or something similar could easily be bent from round stock and attached to a clamp
http://stores.clamoutdoors.com/rod-rocker-2.html


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

Do a google search for Double H Outdoors Tip down. Several places sell them. There is even a couple Youtube videos. I believe that they are under $10 and mount to the handle of a 5 gallon bucket. They are simple and cheep. I have used mine a few times for walleye and they worked well. Also, if it is below freezing, you may want to put a slip bobber on your line (don't use a stop or fix it in any way), this will help keep your line from freezing in the hole a little longer.


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

The biggest problem with lots of these styles, is the fact that you can't lift the rod straight up when a fish strikes. I have a couple of the HT tip downs, and I have the same problem with those.


----------

